

A CRAP way to improve usability - yusukeito
http://www.userfocus.co.uk/articles/A_CRAP_way_to_improve_usability.html

======
shalmanese
The aesthetic usability argument helps muddle understanding around the true
purpose of visual design as it implicitly accepts the premise that visual
design is about "decorating the walls of your living room" but then tries to
claim that this role is more important than you think.

In truth, while the aesthetic usability effect is real, it's one of the less
important reasons why good visual design is important. Over the last few
years, we've kind of won the debate over the importance and impact of user
experience design but, because this debate is so muddled, even many visual
designers are unclear about the proper role of visual design and work in ways
that limit both their success and their company's success.

Visual design is, first and foremost, about effective communication. The best
demonstration I've ever seen of this principle is this time lapse video:
<http://vimeo.com/17158963> where you get to see just what is involved in
creating a great work of visual design and how it's scope of responsibility is
far more than "making things look pretty".

------
alexwolfe
I learned this concept years ago in "The Non Designer's Design Book". It
really gave a logical breakdown of Contrast, Repetition, Alignment, and
Proximity along with a number of other useful/important design techniques.

[http://www.amazon.com/Non-Designers-Design-Book-
Typographic-...](http://www.amazon.com/Non-Designers-Design-Book-Typographic-
Principles/dp/1566091594)

~~~
Poiesis
Yes! I still have my ancient copy. I will forever remember that mnemonic.
Robin Williams (not _that_ Robin Williams) really did well with this one.

~~~
deyan
Great book indeed!

------
screwt
Struggling to reconcile the following two points, one from the intro and one
from the section on Alignment:

    
    
      - "Research shows that people believe that more attractive designs are easier to use than less attractive designs even when they’re not."
      - "Without thinking about it too hard, which form looks easier to complete, the one on the left or the one on the right? ... Most people say the form on the right looks easier to complete."
    

Have I missed something here?

I can believe that having a form that looks complicated may put people off,
but the article doesn't make that point. More importantly, I have no evidence
to back up that belief - and given the statement from the intro, I'm surprised
the author doesn't attempt to justify it either.

------
d5tryr
That first example is pretty terrible though, the cancel button looks like
it's inactive in one version and like the app is broken in the second...

------
gardanzo
This is complete plagiarism from Robin William's "Non-Designer's Design Book."
She identifies the four principles of design as Alignment, Contrast,
Repetition, and Proximity. She even makes a reference to the fact that "CRAP"
would be a poor acronym.

The author simply reorganized the principles, and that's dishonest.
[http://www.amazon.com/Non-Designers-Design-Book-Robin-
Willia...](http://www.amazon.com/Non-Designers-Design-Book-Robin-
Williams/dp/0321534042)

~~~
sixtofour
The author cites Williams. Is it plagiarism to discuss someone else's work?
The blogosphere would look pretty empty.

"There are at least four key principles of visual design that have an
important impact on usability. These four principles — contrast, repetition,
alignment and proximity — were originally given the engaging acronym CRAP by
Robin Williams (the visual designer, not the comedian). You can exploit these
four principles to make user interfaces both more attractive and easier to
use.

Let’s look at each one in turn."

